# Some of them elks



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

This weeks catch.


----------



## schaueelab (Dec 30, 2007)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Fantastic, thanks for the pics...because after all


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice pics tyler, those must be the bulls you watchin. :wink: Frogger you're really enjoying that new smiley aren't you.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Yes im getting good use out of it today...


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Great pics sir!


----------

